# Eccentric Phase Exercise



## Gyakuto (Feb 7, 2022)

This isn’t a new idea, I remember reading about it in ‘Flex’ back in the 80s, but this is the first time I’ve seen this backed up with a _bit_ of evidence and I’m sure there’s more primary source out there. Essentially, the eccentric phase of any strength exercise - slowly lowering a dumbbell in a curl, for example - is significantly better for strength development that the concentric phase (curling phase) and it is perceived as being ‘easy’ and thus sustainable.









						Opposites Astonish - GATTEN! | NHK WORLD-JAPAN On Demand
					

Our topic this time is "opposite exercise," something that will improve your health and help you get your body toned. One woman whose leg muscles were weak enough that she had trouble standing up tried a certain "opposite exercise," and soon enough she was practically leaping out of her chair...




					www3.nhk.or.jp
				




I tried it at the gym this morning, using ‘cheat curls’ and lowering for the count of five, lowering into a squat for a count of five etc. It was nice to change things up a bit in my regime, I can feel the fatigue in the anterior of my legs, my triceps - biceps feels the same as usual post workout - etc. It does take a little longer to complete ones workout, however. I’ll give this a good try for a month and see if I make greater progress.

With regards my MA training, previously I would have repeatedly ‘pushed up‘ from a kneeling position for example, (the concentric phase of a movement) to strengthen my movement. Now I‘ll concentrate on slowly lowering myself into a kneeling position and getting up with the aid of something to push up on. Let’s see how this goes for a month!


----------



## Gyakuto (Feb 8, 2022)

I woke up this morning aching in places where my usual concentric contraction workouts don’t seem to touch! My lats, pecs in particular, by biceps are much more sore than after a normal workout not to mention my quads and abs. I’ll report back after a few weeks of eccentric phase training, but so far so good!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 8, 2022)

Keep us posted.  I would be interested in seeing how that works for you.


----------



## Gyakuto (Feb 10, 2022)

This is a nice short video on the mechanisms of muscle growth and this increasing strength . It also mentions eccentric muscle contractions!


----------



## Gyakuto (Mar 2, 2022)

It’s been a few weeks since I started this type of training. The amount of weight I can push has increases slightly after years of being static: I am stronger! The main thing that I and my partner have noticed it I appear to have increased muscle mass in my quads, biceps and triceps. It really is noticeable although not the real aim for me….well…a bit 😉 (and it doesn’t really impress her since she’s a ‘sapiosexual’ 🙄). The evening, post-workout, I am _wiped out.   _I sit on my sofa, moaning gently and welcoming the sweet release of death and go to bed at 9pm! The next day I ache in places I’ve never ached before suggesting I’ve hit the muscle-groups very specifically. I’ve increased my protein intake and various other supplements. 

I don’t think I’ll ever go back to pure concentric contraction exercise!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> It’s been a few weeks since I started this type of training. The amount of weight I can push has increases slightly after years of being static: I am stronger! The main thing that I and my partner have noticed it I appear to have increased muscle mass in my quads, biceps and triceps. It really is noticeable although not the real aim for me….well…a bit 😉 (and it doesn’t really impress her since she’s a ‘sapiosexual’ 🙄). The evening, post-workout, I am _wiped out.   _I sit on my sofa, moaning gently and welcoming the sweet release of death and go to bed at 9pm! The next day I ache in places I’ve never ached before suggesting I’ve hit the muscle-groups very specifically. I’ve increased my protein intake and various other supplements.
> 
> I don’t think I’ll ever go back to pure concentric contraction exercise!


Thanks for the info. Might give that a try once I can get a gym membership going again.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Mar 2, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> It’s been a few weeks since I started this type of training. The amount of weight I can push has increases slightly after years of being static: I am stronger! The main thing that I and my partner have noticed it I appear to have increased muscle mass in my quads, biceps and triceps. It really is noticeable although not the real aim for me….well…a bit 😉 (and it doesn’t really impress her since she’s a ‘sapiosexual’ 🙄). The evening, post-workout, I am _wiped out.   _I sit on my sofa, moaning gently and welcoming the sweet release of death and go to bed at 9pm! The next day I ache in places I’ve never ached before suggesting I’ve hit the muscle-groups very specifically. I’ve increased my protein intake and various other supplements.
> 
> I don’t think I’ll ever go back to pure concentric contraction exercise!


I used to swing a lot of weights but got sick of pulled muscles, so I started doing something like eccentric training.  I definitely notice the better full body, holistic feel to the training, I definitely feel like more muscle groups are engaging, and you can do way more reps.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 5, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> This isn’t a new idea, I remember reading about it in ‘Flex’ back in the 80s, but this is the first time I’ve seen this backed up with a _bit_ of evidence and I’m sure there’s more primary source out there. Essentially, the eccentric phase of any strength exercise - slowly lowering a dumbbell in a curl, for example - is significantly better for strength development that the concentric phase (curling phase) and it is perceived as being ‘easy’ and thus sustainable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you're talking about negative only training. Heavy duty type training.  Mike & Ray mentzer used it a lot. Nothing new along with all the other principles. NEGATIVE reps are often used aided with a training partner at the end of a normal set thus taking the muscle to extreme failure. Use with caution in the Heavy duty type workout.








						Mike Mentzer's High-Intensity Workout | Muscle & Fitness
					

It was going to be a revolution. For the year between the 1979 and 1980 Mr. Olympias, as high-intensity training rode the crest of its foremost adherent, Mike Mentzer, it seemed on the verge of transforming bodybuilding. Mentzer adopted the HIT philosophy of Arthur Jones and expanded it into his...




					www.muscleandfitness.com


----------



## isshinryuronin (Mar 5, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> This isn’t a new idea, I remember reading about it in ‘Flex’ back in the 80s, but this is the first time I’ve seen this backed up with a _bit_ of evidence and I’m sure there’s more primary source out there. Essentially, the eccentric phase of any strength exercise - slowly lowering a dumbbell in a curl, for example - is significantly better for strength development that the concentric phase (curling phase) and it is perceived as being ‘easy’ and thus sustainable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always made it a point to lower my weights, or body, at the same speed as raising them.  Never knew this had a name!  It just seemed like the right way to do it - balanced.  Maybe it has to do with my sense of economy of motion - no sense in just dropping the weight in prep for the next rep - might as well as get some mileage out of the return motion by doing it with some resistance.  I think someone told me it was a good way to do it, forty or so years ago, and it made sense to me.  Been doing it that way ever since. 

Oh, an exception to this.  When working on explosiveness, I do the power stroke faster, but at my age, it's hard to tell the difference.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 5, 2022)

isshinryuronin said:


> I have always made it a point to lower my weights, or body, at the same speed as raising them. Never knew this had a name! It just seemed like the right way to do it - balanced.


Same here.  I think I was always taught that when it came to weight lifting.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 6, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> Same here.  I think I was always taught that when it came to weight lifting.


There's not a wrong or right way,  guidelines yes tought by geeky so called fitness trainers in gyms but when advanced you need to tailor reps, training splits, training principles,  diet to your own goals.


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 6, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> I woke up this morning aching in places where my usual concentric contraction workouts don’t seem to touch! My lats, pecs in particular, by biceps are much more sore than after a normal workout not to mention my quads and abs. I’ll report back after a few weeks of eccentric phase training, but so far so good!


Can you post up your physique so we can judge your improvements? 
You sound like a poster called "jobo" 🤣


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 6, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> Can you post up your physique so we can judge your improvements?
> You sound like a poster called "jobo" 🤣


And you sound like someone who demanded certain things of jobo. Hmm.. memory coming back...


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 6, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> And you sound like someone who demanded certain things of jobo. Hmm.. memory coming back...


Not sure what you mean buddy but OK.
I'm a long time lurker on this forum


----------



## Gyakuto (Mar 8, 2022)

SgtBarnes said:


> Can you post up your physique so we can judge your improvements?
> You sound like a poster called "jobo" 🤣


Certainly NOT!


----------



## SgtBarnes (Mar 8, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> Certainly NOT!


well i would love to see your physique to see this amazing transformation.


----------

